# Brakes won't stop squeaking.



## Bmack22 (Oct 10, 2020)

I have a 2017 Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback Premier and I can not for the life of me get my brakes to stop squeaking most of the time when I am braking. I have checked my Rotors and brake pads on all four tires and they were all perfectly fine. 
If anyone could help me, that would be appreciated. 

TIA!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Bmack22 said:


> I have a 2017 Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback Premier and I can not for the life of me get my brakes to stop squeaking most of the time when I am braking. I have checked my Rotors and brake pads on all four tires and they were all perfectly fine.
> If anyone could help me, that would be appreciated.
> 
> TIA!


What kind are they and the brand?


----------



## Bmack22 (Oct 10, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> What kind are they and the brand?


They are the Stock GM ones that came on the car.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bmack22 said:


> They are the Stock GM ones that came on the car.


Do you live in a humid climate?


----------



## Bmack22 (Oct 10, 2020)

JLL said:


> Do you live in a humid climate?


No, I live in the lower area of Kentucky. It is hardly ever really humid here. It is getting colder though.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's most likely just debris buildup on the pad edges or a little rock stuck in the brakes. Disassembly and cleaning will likely solve your concern.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Take the car out and rebed the brakes and see if that clears the squeal. You probably have a glazed spot on them. If not then live with it or replace them aftermarket. Dad had a cavalier that he went through 2 or 3 sets of dealer installed pads that always squealed until he went to Napa and bought his own


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Venomized262 said:


> Take the car out and rebed the brakes and see if that clears the squeal. You probably have a glazed spot on them. If not then live with it or replace them aftermarket. Dad had a cavalier that he went through 2 or 3 sets of dealer installed pads that always squealed until he went to Napa and bought his own


I agree. The pads and/or rotors are probably glazed.


----------



## Bmack22 (Oct 10, 2020)

I will try getting my Rotors resurfaced at my O'Reilly and see if that helps. If it doesn't, I will just get some new brake pads from them.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bmack22 said:


> I will try getting my Rotors resurfaced at my O'Reilly and see if that helps. If it doesn't, I will just get some new brake pads from them.


In my experience, the act of resurfacing rotors encourages brake noise after a couple hundred miles and decreasing braking performance compared to new rotors. It does save money but that's the only positive that I've experienced from it.


----------



## Bmack22 (Oct 10, 2020)

Well, they shouldn't have to be rebedded I wouldn't think. It may just be the rotors because is still has the stock ones on it from when the car was bought back in 2017. I just bought it back in May.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bmack22 said:


> Well, they shouldn't have to be rebedded I wouldn't think. It may just be the rotors because is still has the stock ones on it from when the car was bought back in 2017. I just bought it back in May.


What brand and quality of brake pads did you buy? I'm assuming you replaced the hardware?

Normally, the only way you get rid of all or the friction material noise for a decent amount of time is to replace with Quality Pads, Hardware, and Quality Rotors.


----------

